# Stuck ball joint



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

I am changing my ball joints, end links, etc. 

I have removed the shock. The spring is compressed. Cotter pin in upper ball joint removed as well as the castle nut. I have been using a pickle fork for about a half hour and it hasn't budged. I have sprayed it with WD40. Heated it with a torch. 

Any other ideas. Am I forgetting something?

Thanks


----------



## 69Goatee (Aug 14, 2009)

Put the castle nut back on about half way, then hit the spindle where the ball joint shaft comes through on the side with a BFH. It might take a few smacks, always worked for me.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

Use a bigger hammer.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

:agree on the "big friendly hammer"  sometimes it helps to whack it on the side of the spindle where the stud goes through too.

Bear


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

Finally got it off. The combination of BFH, multiple hits, and releasing the spring compressors so that all that pressure helps me. It came loose. 

I cut the rivets and removed the old ball joint and installed the new. 

now for the lower. any hints for removing the lower ball joint?


----------



## facn8me (Jul 30, 2011)

a ball joint press is what I would recomend. Your local orielleys may have a loaner.


----------



## BearGFR (Aug 25, 2008)

kjk990 said:


> now for the lower. any hints for removing the lower ball joint?


Lather, rinse, repeat... 

Bear


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

For the lower, I always hammer them out with a BFH right on the stud. Use a press to install the new one, and use anti-sieze on the A arm where it goes in. Look at it this way: you're not likely going to have to do them again. They last a LONG time.


----------



## Eric Animal (Oct 28, 2007)

And be careful what you put under the lower A arm...that is where all the spring tension is!


----------



## kjk990 (Sep 1, 2010)

Ok. Finally. Upper and lower are out and new ones are in. 

This is officially a HUUUUGGGE pain in the Ars.

Now to start on the Passenger's side. = (

Thanks for the help


----------



## jetstang (Nov 5, 2008)

Putting the lowers in:
I jack the lower control arm up with the ball joint then smack the top of the control arm it with a hammer with pressure on it from the spring, make sure it seats.


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

:agree sometimes if you can find a socket that fits the head of the ball joint good, then lower the car onto a jack stand under the socket putting the wieght of the car on the ball joint, then hammer the lower control arm to drive the joint into place.


----------

